# Wiki mit php und mysql



## Kalito (15. November 2010)

hallo,

ich suche eine Wiki-Engin, wo ich php-Code bzw SQL-Befehle einbinden kann.

Eine Wiki-Engin wo ich php-Seiten mittels frame einbinden kann wäre auch ok.


Kennt ihr da was?


----------



## DarkRaver (15. November 2010)

Kennst du Mediawiki?
Recht umfangreich, und nutzt auch Wikipedia und andere Wikis.
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/MediaWiki/de


----------



## Kalito (16. November 2010)

naja, hab ich schonmal gesehen, aber weiß niocht so richtig, wie ich hier was einbinden kann. Desweiteren hackt es doch ganz schön, da ich es mit joomla verbinden möchte.

Gruß


----------

